# MAR DEL PLATA, the pearl of the Atlantic



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*Mar del Plata*


Mar del Plata is an Argentine city located on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean in the Buenos Aires Province, 400 km (249 mi) south of Buenos Aires. *Mar del Plata is one of the major fishing ports and the biggest seaside beach resort in Argentina*. With a population of more than 600,000 inhabitants it is the 7th largest city in Argentina.

































































































































Totu


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed beautiful and very nice photos from Mar del Plata


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your comments!!!

Here more pics. In this oportunity, the traditional architecture of Mar del Plata...


































































Bristol Beach










Torreón del Monje


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Colon Avenue




















and more from the tipical architecture in Mar del Plata...

















































Totu


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great shots totu nice coastal city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!...Mar Del Plata is a beautiful city..thanks for the pics.:cheers2:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice, 
it would be great to see some beach scenes with good looking bathers.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

skylark said:


> nice,
> it would be great to see some beach scenes with good looking bathers.


Thanks for your comments!
I´ll bring some beach scenes... but not from these days... today the temperature was near 0 degrees! Hahaha! All these pics are from a summer some years ago!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

More images from this lovely city!

Houses in Mar del Plata...































La Perla Beach in winter...









In summer...










Totu


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Really nice pictures, _Totu_.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow - what an interesting place! Lovely beach and a very bold mix of architecture.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Mar Del Plata looks nice. I like Avenida Colon -a very impressive thorofare with a real big city feel.


----------



## tiffer007 (Aug 24, 2011)

it is a nice site to buy wow gold,buying wow gold is saving your life time,you dont need to pay too much time on the game


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments!!!

More images from this lovely city!






















Varese Beach









































Playa Chica (Small Beach)































Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Buildingns in Playa Grande area from San Martin park.










Totu


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice city i will go there next time when i go to argentina


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

one big beautiful coastal city
with lots of highrises and nice old architecture.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your comments, *Juan and Alexander*!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Fantastic photos, Totu!

Wow, Mar del Plata looks like a very vibrant, clean, and attractive city. This is actually the first time I've ever heard of this place, and what a pleasant surprise!

Is there a German influence in Mar del Plata? There appear to be a lot of timber-framed buildings, and I know Argentina was a popular destination for German immigrants in the early 20th century.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one nice city of ecclectic architecture.
thanks and looking forward for some close-ups of people.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> Fantastic photos, Totu!
> 
> Wow, Mar del Plata looks like a very vibrant, clean, and attractive city. This is actually the first time I've ever heard of this place, and what a pleasant surprise!
> 
> Is there a German influence in Mar del Plata? There appear to be a lot of timber-framed buildings, and I know Argentina was a popular destination for German immigrants in the early 20th century.


Hi *J**ennifat*! Thanks for your kind words! In Argentina you can find the influence of all europeans styles! Hahaha! The architecture is very ecclectic!

*Capricorn2000*, you asked for it, you've got it! 



People of Mar del Plata...





















































































































Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

The beaches in the central area of the city are La Perla, Bristol, Varese and Playa Grande. It is between Varese and Plaza Grande that we find San Martin Park, the most beautiful in my opinion...



































































Playa Grande and the port from San Martín Park (very early in the morning)





















Totu


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics Totu!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Bonaerense24 said:


> Great pics Totu!



Thanks, Bonaerense!


Mar del Plata in winter!






 (by me!)


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Mar del Plata - Different styles of architecture in Playa Grande area...


----------



## nicolasm (Aug 12, 2009)

Totu, es el mejor hilo de Mar del Plata que vi en SSC... te felicito y gracias.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

nicolasm said:


> Totu, es el mejor hilo de Mar del Plata que vi en SSC... te felicito y gracias.



Gracias, amigo!

Algunas màs...





















Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Panoramics views of Bristol area...


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Other streets...


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures Totu!!!


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

The similarities with Southern European cities are mind blowing.

Thanks a lot for the pictures.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, *Nolke* and *USARG* 


*MAR DEL PLATA* _in winter_












































Totu


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatifull city, in the summer its great


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great set of pics from Mar Del Plata....:cheers:


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Gotta second someone above who said this was the best thread of MDQ. Word!

I didn't know San Martin Park, at a quick glance it reminded me of Bariloche (yeah, I know they aren't alike at all!) but the water brought back memories.

I hope they don't pull down the traditional architecture (chateau) and replace it with tall bland square buildings. Cheers!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty beatiful city....not so nice beach


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nolke said:


> The similarities with Southern European cities are mind blowing.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the pictures.


 I can't really see that to be honest. Perhaps the northern coast of Spain, which is more 'euro-atlantic' than Mediterranean, and the people too, but otherwise the architectural appearance of this place seems more like what you'd see on the Low Countries coast (Belgium, Netherlands) and Swiss chalet, with a measure of eclectic New England architecture thrown in as well (size, form, stonework). No doubt after everything is said-and-done, the make-up of this place is uniquely Argentinian. My impression anyway.

Nice pics. The older style architecture is lovely, whilst the dense, modernist highrise intrusions (as usual) are not so pleasing imho, and I bet if we were to see older pictures of this place, it would look like an exclusive, picturesque resort, probably for the well-to-do, but nonetheless beautiful.


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

Ugly beaches but very very nice city, great urbanism, well cared place! I liked it!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

very nice set of pictures, Did not imagine something like this. I'm trying to figure out what other city it resembles, Valencia?


----------

